# Any suggestions on cheap boar hunts?



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I know the word cheap usually means generic, but I am wanting to take dad out on a boar hunt next year. Any suggestions in the Ohio, Kentucky, Michigan, Indiana, area?


----------



## Richs63Corvair (Apr 6, 2004)

Well for $1200 you can go to Ted Nugents ranch in Jackson , Michigan and Ted will be your guide. If you don't want to use Ted I think its like $525. Theres a place in Stout , Ohio called Shanee Ridge hunting preseve and I think the price is $475. I also seen a place up by me [Wooster area] which I need to stop and check out. I am planning on doing the same thing in the spring time just not sure where to go.......Take care.....Rich


----------



## Richs63Corvair (Apr 6, 2004)

Heres some more I found surfing around..........White Oak Exotic Hunting Preseve, Senecaville, Ohio....500 Acres Prices from $450-$650 depending on size.................Double D Ranch, McArthur, Ohio ..Didn't say how many acres. Price $425........Hope this helps you some............So when we going.......LOL....Take care.....Rich


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I want to get him out, but man its alot of $. I've researched alot of them in Ohio. I was hoping that someone had connections to someone, even it were out of Ohio. My dad cant do much (any) walking, so I have to make sure its somewhere he (we) can be dropped off & hunt easily.


----------



## Richs63Corvair (Apr 6, 2004)

What do you plan harvesting one with ? I plan on keeping my recurve and using that. Take care.............Rich


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

The southern area of West Virginia has a large number of wild boar. I know that seasonal harvests have been increasing and the DNR would like to increase the limit.


----------



## worminator (Aug 20, 2004)

About three years ago while we were checking in a couple deer in Barnsville a guy pulls up with a nice 10 point buck in his truck. I couldn't figure why it was drawing such a crowd. Turns out he also had a 200 lb hog in the bed of his truck also. He took them both within an hour of each other. There was a place down there that had pay to hunt wild pigs that went out of business a while back and there are still some wild boars running loose in the area. I've seen the old signs on 800 south of Rt. 70 as you get into Barnsville. Not much else I can tell you. Make a call down that way for more info.


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Don't know about cheap,we have been going to Forest Miester for many years.$450,per person Tom Hill is the owner 740-887-2518 about 2 hrs form cincinnati


----------



## worminator (Aug 20, 2004)

here's one to look for. Beaver bogg .com in Ohio. I had it saved in my favorites but lost it some how. try that site.


----------



## worminator (Aug 20, 2004)

still there, I just checked. One word..........beaverbogg.com


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

make sure were ever you go check it out real good,like drive up to see the place.The very first one we went to they put you in treestands,then had the local buys runs the animals by you  I hated that place.the one i told you about has some good stands and or places to set.They will also let you take your quad to get up the hills.they will give you a radio to call them if you get one & come up to bring it back for ya.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

sorry rich, i never answered you.

I'd probally take one of my .454's.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Does Beaverbogg still have that Naked Paintball stuff? They were ESPN's #1 ranked hunting show in '02 or '03.


----------



## worminator (Aug 20, 2004)

I saw that on their site but it's been a few years ago. I didn't see that option recently. It was a little expensive back then. Games for the rich and famous I guess. I know a few ole gals I'd like to hunt fer............. ie. my boss. You go girl, I'll give you a ten second start.


----------



## TxTransplant (Apr 11, 2004)

Just A FYI. I have a rep at the Hospital I work that came in last week and told me he has a farm 2 hrs from the Hospital. It's in SE Ohio and is loaded with Boars. He started a club. First time you come down hunting is free to see if you like it. He uses dogs and side arms only. Hunts at night. If you like it it costs 500.00 to join the club and you can hunt with him as many times a year as you want. His site is http://ohioboarbusters.com/. Sounds like a lot of fun and for the money and a lot of hunts! I will be checking it out soon as I bust my buck!

Gene


----------

